# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  تعلم ...لغة الشارع The Street ********

## MiSteR LoNeLy

*بعض كلمات اللغة المستخدمة في الشوارع الامريكية ...

*

whassup = كيف حالك
اصلها what's up او how are yoou
مثال: wassup buddy كيفك يا باشا


sup = كيف حالك بس بلغة الزنوج
what's up ايضا
مثال: sup man


wanna = اريد ان
اصلها want to
مثال: I wanna go اريد ان اذهب


gonna = سوف
اصلها going to
مثال: I'm gonna go right now سوف اذهب الان

gotta = يجب
اصلها got to
مثال: I gotta go right now يجب علي ان اذهب الان

outta = خارج
اصلها out of
مثال: get outta here اخرج من هنا

dude = رجل ... ولكن في لهجة اهل نيويورك
اصلها man
مثال: hey wassup dude

how u doin = كيف حالك
لاحظ عدم وجود الفعل are وحذف حرف ال g من كلمة doing

ملاحظة: في الكتابة واللفظ الامريكي الخاص باللغة المحكية او لغة الشوارع يحذف حرف ال g من كل الكلمات التي تنتهي ب ing
playin not playing
readin not reading
الخ

-----------------

بعض المصطلحات الخاصة expressions

goody-goody (مصطلح) : يطلق على الاشخاص اللي دايما يجسلون بالمقاعد الامامية في الصف وبيمسحو اللوح وبيضولو يحكو على الطالعة والنازلة على شان يثيرو اهتمام الاستاذ

sharp as a tack (مصطلح) : يطلق على الاشخاص الاذكياء جدا

save the day (مصطلح) : تقوله عند التعبير عن منع كارثة معينة بمعنى (الله ستر)

get canned (مصطلح) : بمعنى طرد من وظيفته (قحطولو)

easier said than done (مصطلح) : الكلام سهل بس الفعل صعب او مو شاطر الا بالحكي

live from hand to mouth (مصطلح) : ماشية اموري بالعافية .. طفران وما معي اكل 

right-hand man (مصطلح) : الرجل المناسب او الكفؤ

stab someone in the back : طعنني من الخلف او خانني

When pigs fly (مثل امريكي) : بمعنى لما ينور الملح .. في المشمش .. مستحيل

buckle down : بدأ العمل بجد

can't stand : مش قادر اطيقو لانو كتير دمو تقيل .. مش قادر اتحمل تقالة دمو

hit the books (مصطلح) : بدأ بالدراسة بشكل جدي

not give a hoot (مصطلح) : لا اهتم 

slack off : تضييع الوقت

Way to go (مصطلح امريكي) : بمعنى عمل جيد او .. ما شاء الله رائع

cup of tea (مصطلح) : يطلق على الشخص الحبوب الذي يحبه الجميع

have a blast : متع نفسك

ya : انت
اصلها you >> ولكن عادة تلفظ ya اذا جاءت في موقع مفعول به او اسم مجرور
مثال : I told ya 

da : ال
اصلها : the
مثال : what da hell is goin on here
لاحظ حذف ال g من going

dat : هذا
اصلها : that نلاحظ ان ال (ذ) لفظ د
مثال : dat's my friend

yeah : نعم
اصلها : yes
مثال : yeah, I'll go with ya

nope : لا
اصلها : no
مثال : nope, dat's not me

yo : لفظ للتنبيه
تاتي بمعنى (hey) ولكن اهل تكساس يستخدمون yo اكثر من hey
مثال : yo, yo , stop doin dat

ain't : تعد نفي للفعل be اذا جاء بحالة المضارعة
ain't تكافيء isn't / aren't / am not
يمكن استخدامها في كافة الحالات
I ain't goin = I am not going
He ain't goin = he is not going
You ain't goin = you are not going

هنالك استخدام غريب للافعال المضارعة في امريكا خصوصا في المنطقة الغربية -- كاليفورنيا تحديدا
فهم لا يضيفو s المضارعة اذا جاء الفاعل مفردا
فهم يقولون

he don't love me بدلا من he doesn't love me
dis boy make me feel happy بدلا من this boy makes me feel happy
she look great بدلا من she looks great


الان ننتقل الى بعض المصطلحات الامريكية .:


make a pig of oneself : نستخدمها عند الحديث عن شخص اكل كثيرا جدا فنقول
he made a pig of oneself 
بمعنى اكل قد بقرة ما شاء الله 

sit tight : انتظر شخص ما بصبر شديد

go back to the drawing board : ان تبدا العمل من جديد ومن الصفر

keep one's chin up : ان تشجع شخصا لكي يبقى متفائلا

think big : فكر بمستقبلك وباهدافك بالحياة

cut class : ان تتغيب عن الصف بدون عذر رسمي

doggone : damn : اللعنة
smokin' : really hot or beautiful : جميل جدا وتقال عادة للفتيات
toss : vomit : يستفرغ
blot someone out : kill : يقتل
bloopers : broadcasting errors : اخطاء وعثرات اثناء تصوير المسلسلات والافلام
freak mommy : a good-looking female : فتاة جميلة جدا
pig heaven : police station : مركز الامن
fenced : angry : مزاجو معكر
dinky : small : صغير
speed demon : fast driver : السائق الذي دائما يقود بسرعة
playin' hooky from school : not to go to school : تطنيش المدرسة
stoop : stupid : غبي
kookish or kinky : strange : غريب
kick the bucket : die : يموت
get some yokes on : build up muscles : يتدرب في نادي بناء اجسام
coffin-dodger : heavy smoker : يدخن كثير
*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

wanna = اريد ان
اصلها want to
مثال: I wanna go اريد ان اذهب


كتير بسمعها ..

يعطيك الف عافية ..

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

نعم وتجدينها بالاغاني وخاصة منها الhip hop

----------


## بياض الثلج

he made a pig of oneself  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## anoucha

انا كتيير بحب لهجتهم

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ME TOO>>>

THANKS SO MUCH

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلموووووووووووو dude

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> يسلموووووووووووو dude



hehehe.........you 2

----------


## moh_abuyaman

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتميز راجيا إثراء الموضوع بعبارات الشارع في شتى المواقف

----------


## Mentassehaf

louis vuitton monogram

----------

